# A bit of a different Power conversion....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

For the light hearted...

New Power Conversion


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Very funny Stan.

At today's gas prices it's just like throwing money down the crapper.

Doc


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

BION, the concept is a play on an existing fuel injection system called "The Flying Toilet System." 

http://www.killerrons.com/toilets.cfm


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Love the Red Green show! Thanks for posting! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Stan,

Nice reminder that if we are not having fun, we should try something different.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good One Stan!


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't notice the date either, But still funny.....Go Red Green... Love that show. 
Greg R.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 30 Mar 2012 05:31 PM 
For the light hearted...

New Power Conversion











Now that funny Stan.. lol


----------

